# روعة الشبكات Complete Wireless Design



## عماد الكبير (4 يونيو 2010)

:81: ان الحمدلله نحمده ونشكره ونستعينه ونستغفره واما بعد ايها الاعضاء المحترمين اطل عليكم اليوم بكتاب جميل 
اسمه complete wireless design 
وحجمه 9mb 
وهذه صورة للكتاب  







 وهذا رابط التحميل وشكرا

http://rapidshare.com/files/395333457/Complete_Wireless_Design_by_el_kabeer.rar :15:


----------



## nooralhaq (5 يونيو 2010)

يسلمو ايديك اخي عماد وبارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله


----------



## ًwimax (5 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أخي دائما على مواضيعك المتميزة


----------



## maghmoor (5 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## عماد الكبير (5 يونيو 2010)

شكر على مشاركتكم الطيبة ومروركم الجميل


----------



## العبادي_079 (13 يونيو 2010)

*مشكوور أخوي والله يعطيك العافية وما قصرت*


----------



## يحي القاضي (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ...

موضوع مميز وجميل ...

أتمنى للجميع الفائدة ,,,,


----------



## musab2013 (8 يونيو 2013)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## eloany (9 يونيو 2013)

الملف غير موجود!


----------



## amn_hassan (9 يونيو 2013)

كتاب رائع جازاك الله عنا خير الجزاء و اسعدكم فى الدنيا و الأخرة


----------



## abazid1 (17 يوليو 2013)

الملف غير موجود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندسه_اتصالات (18 يوليو 2013)

​جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engineer (20 يوليو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

